# Experienced weird skin effect when temp and humidity changed drastically



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok so I had a strange skin occurence on my wrist where I had scar tissue from this time some guy stepped out from a bus as I was trying to avoid hitting the back of. It resulted in my bike going over the front tire and me landing on my chin and my wrist getting cut up. None the less. Yesterday the scar tissue started to swell, and eventually after moving it a bit it has more or less opened up the scar tissue and is sort of clean pussing now constanty (if the liquid is cleaned off it), it isn't sweat as it has more reflection to it and it is like prescab forming stuff, but I find it really weird.

Has anyone had scar tissue swell in high humidity heat situations and open up? Very strange occurrence. Its just sort of sitting there with a very clean clear shiny puss on it like a droplet of water. It is acting a bit like a burn and a bit like a blister but it seems it was the change in humidity that caused it to swell and take on fluid under the skin, a bit like a subdermal injection such as TB test but not as big and only under the scar tissue.


Is it possible maybe my sweat pores were blocked by the scar tissue and under the scar tissue and because I am sweating so much the sweat was collecting under the scar tissue leading to it swelling up??? Does this make sense or does scar tissue actually contain sweat pores too??? 

Wikipedia says "For example, scars in the skin are less resistant to ultraviolet radiation, and sweat glands and hair follicles do not grow back within scar tissues."

I have quite a bit of scars some larger, is it possible this will happen on other scars too?

Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Ok so I had a strange skin occurence on my wrist where I had scar tissue from this time some guy stepped out from a bus as I was trying to avoid hitting the back of it. Resulted in my bike going over the front tire and me landing on my chin and my wrist getting cut up. None the less. Yesterday the scar tissue started to swell, and eventually after moving it a bit it has more or less opened up the scar tissue and is sort of clean pussing now constanty, it isn't sweat as it has more reflection to it and it is like prescab forming stuff, but I find it really weird.
> 
> Has anyone had scar tissue swell in high humidity heat situations and open up? Very stranger occurrence. Its just sort of sitting there with a very clean clear shiny puss on it like a droplet of water. It is acting a bit like a burn and a bit like a blister but it seems it was the change in humidity that caused it to swell and take on fluid under the skin, a bit like a subdermal injection such as TB test but not as big and only under the scar tissue.


 Zika virus :Yikes:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Ok so I had a strange skin occurence on my wrist where I had scar tissue from this time some guy stepped out from a bus as I was trying to avoid hitting the back of. It resulted in my bike going over the front tire and me landing on my chin and my wrist getting cut up. None the less. Yesterday the scar tissue started to swell, and eventually after moving it a bit it has more or less opened up the scar tissue and is sort of clean pussing now constanty (if the liquid is cleaned off it), it isn't sweat as it has more reflection to it and it is like prescab forming stuff, but I find it really weird.
> 
> Has anyone had scar tissue swell in high humidity heat situations and open up? Very strange occurrence. Its just sort of sitting there with a very clean clear shiny puss on it like a droplet of water. It is acting a bit like a burn and a bit like a blister but it seems it was the change in humidity that caused it to swell and take on fluid under the skin, a bit like a subdermal injection such as TB test but not as big and only under the scar tissue.
> 
> ...


Watch out where you be putting li'l Willie...:Yikes:


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have quite a few scars, never ran into this before. I've lived in high humidity/temp climate my whole life. Only thing my scars do is turn kinda purple in the cold.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Boy WIll! You had better get that checked out by a doctor fast. I had a pus drip like that once. It was not on my wrist; it was somewhere else. That hurt like hell! The doctor said mine was from public toilets. But he just gave me a shot and it went away.

Best of luck to ya. And stay away from public toilets.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Boy WIll! You had better get that checked out by a doctor fast. I had a pus drip like that once. It was not on my wrist; it was somewhere else. That hurt like hell! The doctor said mine was from public toilets. But he just gave me a shot and it went away.
> 
> Best of luck to ya. And stay away from public toilets.


I think he might need penicillin and a jar of blue ointment.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Had to log in for this one...

"Yesterday the scar tissue started to swell, and eventually after moving it a bit it has more or less opened up the scar tissue and is sort of clean pussing now constanty"

Dibs on that quote! ^^


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Will....your brave!! Very brave... I'm sure your just fine buddy! Keep some whiskey on it!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Could be eczema or an allergic reaction. You been in the woods ? Poison Ivy etc ? Itch at all ?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure, but you are brave. 
I'm old school, I would put some alcohol or peroxide on it, and squeeze until clean blood comes out. Then apply some good antibacterial cream. 
And, remember, the human hand is filthy, so disinfect your hands before and after.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The only thing I notice about a rise in heat and humidity down here is it increases the frequency of swampass. Swampass can be miserable but seldom fatal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know how big the scar is, but it could be "proud flesh," which isn't healing properly.

A trip to the doc should sort it all out.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Ok so I had a strange skin occurence on my wrist where I had scar tissue from this time some guy stepped out from a bus as I was trying to avoid hitting the back of. It resulted in my bike going over the front tire and me landing on my chin and my wrist getting cut up. None the less. Yesterday the scar tissue started to swell, and eventually after moving it a bit it has more or less opened up the scar tissue and is sort of clean pussing now constanty (if the liquid is cleaned off it), it isn't sweat as it has more reflection to it and it is like prescab forming stuff, but I find it really weird.
> 
> Has anyone had scar tissue swell in high humidity heat situations and open up? Very strange occurrence. Its just sort of sitting there with a very clean clear shiny puss on it like a droplet of water. It is acting a bit like a burn and a bit like a blister but it seems it was the change in humidity that caused it to swell and take on fluid under the skin, a bit like a subdermal injection such as TB test but not as big and only under the scar tissue.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have Flots.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my take 
it happens in high humidity and or when it is warm outside.
the old scar tissue is developing cysts caused from bacteria getting trapped under the tissue when it get humid and hot the bacteria grows faster your body try's to confine it and makes cysts out of it kind of like infected/ ingrown hairs hairs only on a bigger scale.
in that area the wounds did not heal properly and you most likely self treated and brushed it off as it will heal no big deal then it became infected at some point(I am assuming) what you need to do when this happens is soak in some warm water with a little Epsom salt for about 15 minutes in the morning and before you go to sleep and clean the area regularly with hydrogen peroxide dry it off at some antibiotic ointment and wrap it with either roller gauze(best) or an ace wrap and leave it on changing after soak and cleaning for a few days and hopefully this takes care of the problem permanently -no the other scars should not become effected for this should be isolated to that one area if not you have some funky disease and need to see your physician or dermatologist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Your asking us over the internet when you have a wound seeping fluids? Isn't the next step obvious?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Your asking us over the internet when you have a wound seeping fluids? Isn't the next step obvious?


(Pssst...A Watchman, know your audience.)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, now he is just setting us up. To easy.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Well, now he is just setting us up. To easy.


Retards have a rock they worship to protect their sacred genitals.... Nevermind...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and it doesn't help they sniff paint fumes with delusions of grandeur


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Your asking us over the internet when you have a wound seeping fluids? Isn't the next step obvious?


Pictures? LOL


----------

